# need Info on krav maga



## TsunNew (Dec 5, 2008)

I was training in Silat for about 2 months but had to move. I thought about changing and going into Krav Maga this is the website let me know what your thoughts are http://www.coloradokravmaga.com/ 
  My stature is 5 '3 130 would that be alright?


i also have Scoliosis in my neck Silat was fine for me and was just wondering how different krav maga would be.  Thank you for your time Scott


----------



## ljdevo (Dec 9, 2008)

TsunNew said:


> I was training in Silat for about 2 months but had to move. I thought about changing and going into Krav Maga this is the website let me know what your thoughts are http://www.coloradokravmaga.com/
> My stature is 5 '3 130 would that be alright?
> 
> 
> i also have Scoliosis in my neck Silat was fine for me and was just wondering how different krav maga would be.  Thank you for your time Scott


I know that this sounds a little cliche, but you will just have to try it. Your stature will be of no problem with regards to Krav Maga; in-fact it would be a fantastic style to study if you are a little on the small side as it does not rely on hard hits and force on force, (as certain style of Karate do). It rely on acurate strikes and effective striking locations.

With regards to your neck, once again, you would have to go and experience the class. From my past experiences, Krav Maga is usually tought in one of two different ways. The first is a very fast paced, intense, high octane, military style fighting system, (which is what it traditionally is). The second is a little more relaxed, but there is more focus on technique and self-defense, and less on shere brutality and disabelling people. This teaching style though will all depend on the instructors preferences.

I hope this helps.


----------

